# Red or Blonde golden?



## Pilot'sowner

Ok, so I've always heard that the American bred goldens are more yellow/blonde while the European one's are more red. 

Which one do you prefer red or blonde? Also, is this true?


----------



## Lucky's mom

Hmmmm well I think American version of Goldens tend to have more red ones then the European versions.

I like them both and all. Used to be I was attracted to that rare...or harder to find....Creme...cream....ummmm very light color.

But now I've gotten to love the rich lusterous deeper tones. They all are good.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Lucky's mom said:


> Hmmmm well I think American version of Goldens tend to have more red ones then the European versions.
> 
> I like them both and all. Used to be I was attracted to that rare...or harder to find....Creme...cream....ummmm very light color.
> 
> But now I've gotten to love the rich lusterous deeper tones. They all are good.


I agree, the American version tend to have the red heads. I love both!


----------



## lgnutah

I like the old fashioned yellow/blonde (golden!) color that I associated with the goldens I knew when I was young.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom

Well, as you can see from my siggy, I've got one of each. But, I think you've got it backwards...


----------



## Solas Goldens

I have three variations and love them all.


----------



## jwemt81

I love them all! My puppy's mother is very dark red (field golden) and his father is a very light cream color, so he has a nice combination.


----------



## amy22

I like them all!! But my favorites are the golden colored ones.


----------



## Celeigh

I love them all!


----------



## Maggies mom

I lean more towards the red heads, but LOVE MY ABBIE!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Over the years I've had goldens that have run the gamit from red to cream and I think they are all great. I hate to sound wishy washy but I have know great red heads and blonds that have all been head turners.


----------



## Mandy's Dad

Okay, while I love ALL colors of Goldens, I must admit that I'm a little more partial to the medium to dark gold (red) as opposed to the light to white gold. Just my opinion.

Also, it is my understanding that the darker golds are more common in the US as opposed to the lighter golds in Great Britian.


----------



## HovawartMom

perference for golden to red!.
Never been a white dog person !.
But love all goldens!.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I don't care for cream colored ones, but I love American "blonde" ones (like the color of most show Goldens in the US) and I love redheads!


----------



## Bogart'sMom

I like the golden collar golden with the light feathers. I see lots of red once here and their coat is awesomely shining in the sun. 
I come from Germany and alot of the Goldens there are almost white. That somehow is not a Golden to me but they have the preverance for that color over there.
Elke


----------



## tippykayak

I lean toward dark gold dogs, but not the reddest ones. I like medium dark with lots of variation in the coat, like dark gold on the back and really light pants.

How about straight versus wavy?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I like wavy or straight coats... both are correct IMO


----------



## Charlie06

I've always liked blondes better, but now that I have one, I want a redhead to go with him.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

I like the blondes as well. Not white... just a nice light blonde!!


----------



## Tucker

My wife and my buddy both have the same color hair.
One is natural and the other ..........................mmmmm better not go there.

Everyone living in my house except me is a red head


----------



## lalala

I think they are all great! Cody had the nice reddish gold color and Ollie is still very light blond. Can't wait to see him full grown.


----------



## Thor0918

I have one of each. They are all great!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Color isn't what's important about a dog, IMO. I've had 4 red goldens and currently have a blondie.


----------



## sharlin

There's colors??????


----------



## paula bedard

I'm partial to the red heads too. Sam had a beautiful coat. Too many shades of gold and red to describe accurately and pictures never did him justice. My Vet always remarked on how beautiful his coat was. The best description my Vet came up with was a caramel candy held up in the sunlight and stretched thin. Ike's coat is becoming darker with age. I'm hoping he develops the beautiful shading that Sam had.


----------



## riddle03

I have one of each - and I love them all but, I find myself a little partial to the reds. Love them all.


----------



## goldengirls550

I like the dog personally more than the color but I gotta say those blondes :


----------



## Tanyac

I think IMHO that Golden retrievers should be just that GOLDEN as the name suggests. Maybe personal peference has resulted in darker and darker goldens becoming popular, as is the case in the US. I do not agree that a very light, almost white colour is correct either (as seems to be fashionable here in the UK). 

IMO, as long as the dog is bred with integrity to the breed standard of type, temperament and working ability, then the colour is just a case of personal preference. 

I just love GR's!!!!!!


----------



## fostermom

I love all shades of goldens, though both of my boys are red. I choose them based on their personality instead of color, though.


----------



## chesneygirl007

I live the European versions. I have one of each also. My new puppy Cheyenne is 7 months old now and hes very light cream and looks almost white.

Kim

http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...t2zZw3Yg9vPhw/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=1/rx=550/ry=400/


----------



## For the Love of Goldens

I too love all shades, but I am more partial to the light golden look. I love their long feathers, their great personalities, their smart minds, their gentle ways....I LOVE IT ALL!


----------



## beargroomer

I voted "both equally" because I had a blonde and now a cream so I can't vote for the reds. Hehe. But it's no secret that I love the reds.  I swear if I end up deciding on another Golden for our second dog, it will be a red one!


----------



## sammydog

I love all Goldens and have met some great looking Goldens at both ends of the spectrum. But I have a special love for those red-heads!


----------



## MyCodyBoy

I think if I had to pick I would say I like the really light golden/blond.
My puppies mama is red and his dad is very blond so it will be intresting to see how he turns out. He is really light right now but his ears are dark, so we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## AtticusJordie

I'm partial to the reds although I've seen quite a few stunning blonds, too.

What the heck--I really don't care if they'd all be born purple--the temperment and personalities--so perfect--I just LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE Goldens......

SJ


----------



## kjarv24

I am VERY partial to the Med-Red Goldens!!
But, they are ALL gorgeous!!


----------



## kjarv24

And yup, you got i backwards. :


----------



## Megan

Ive got one of each, but i like the darker better. =]


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

both of mine are somewhere in the middle


----------



## Champ

I love all colors, but I'd say my favorite is anywhere between light blonde and not too dark of a red! So I am more in the middle - not as into the white or super dark reds. Still love them though of course!


----------



## Thalie

When we thought about getting a golden retriever, we had the blonde look in our eyes. Flem turned out to be a rather dark red-head but who cares, she is our (very imperfect) second princess (or monstress, depending on the circumstances).


----------



## tobelevski

I like Golden Retrievers for their loyalty, personality and brains.
I do prefer that they are not completely white and can be called 'golden' but I don't get a choice as they come to me through rescue normally.
:wave:


----------



## Florabora22

Well, my only golden was a sort of reddish gold, so I guess I prefer the medium red ones myself.

Some of the lighter colored goldens look more like big white dogs than golden retrievers. They're still cute, though.


----------

